# CNN Poll: Majority of Americans OPPOSE Stricter Gun Control Laws



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Like I stated recently, most Americans do not support stricter gun control and seem to be waking to the anti lies.

CNN Poll: Majority of Americans OPPOSE Stricter Gun Control Laws - The Truth About Guns


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

That is surprising from a gun grabber news channel like CNN.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> That is surprising from a gun grabber news channel like CNN.


I sometimes listen to Wolf Blitzer (that HAS to be a made up stage name) on the way home from work.
Their gun, and gun control "reporting" is so one-sided I could not believe it.
But I bet their loyal listeners do.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> That is surprising from a gun grabber news channel like CNN.


Translation for CNN: The numbers are so much worse for our cause of gun banning than we are willing to admitting to. Begrudgingly, we will show these numbers.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*To follow this theme, another Gallup poll shows the majority of Americans think the US would be safer with more concealed carry: *Majority Say More Concealed Weapons Would Make U.S. Safer










*The majority holds for both men and women, cities, suburbs, and small towns, across all age ranges, and even education ranges up to graduate degree.
The only notable differences where the majority believed the public would be "less safe" were from self-described democrats, and post-graduates.*










*The elite sure think they know better than the rest, huh?*


----------

